

Feedback on Startup: Videoly - simple video email site - procyon
http://videoly.com

======
trickjarrett
Votes without feedback are useless in this sort of thing, so let me give you
my thoughts.

1) Why is the Terms page showing the terms in a flash scroll box? My main
annoyance is that when I use the wheel on my mouse the terms won't scroll.
Minor, but an annoyance. 1.a) Why do you separate Privacy and Terms with Help
in between? Again, a nitpick but it's something I noticed.

2) Awesome logo! The camera with envelope on the side is perfect. The site
seems kind of bland in colors (compared to say Vimeo)

3) Why no flash video tour on the homepage? As a new user, I don't understand
why your site is worth joining when I'm already on Youtube and Vimeo.

Even though I have nitpicks and criticisms and only one applause, I do like
your site, the simplicity of it, and the system. It looks good and I'll be
curious to see how you do.

~~~
procyon
thanks for your feedback.

I will work on 1 - 2 items

About 3 item, I will add more info on why Videoly. The service is about video
messaging and not video sharing. Also, we have designed the site so that users
can use the product without needing to signup. Won't that suffice ?

~~~
trickjarrett
If you don't want to do a tour that's perfectly fine, it's your site :)

I would then suggest you put an overlay of text on the image on your homepage,
otherwise it looks like a misbehaving flash player or something.

Good luck!

------
apsurd
There is not much to play around with on your webite, and my laptop is 4 years
old so I don't have an onboard webcam -

BUT -

I think the concept is extremely useful for the non-tech savvy general public.
You are essentially making it ridiculously easy for someone to create a
"video" post (so long as they have an onboard webcam that is)

I can see this concept being EXTREMELY useful for consumer oriented online
services. For example wordpress and other CMS where you need a very non-tech
way to create media on the internet. Think if it like tinymce (html editor)
for video.

I would love to see your product marketed this way as I would have a real use
for this.

~~~
procyon
Yes actually our plans going forward might take that direction. When we cross
the consumer product line, and jump to possibly business and more professional
needs, recording videos directly from web camera does not suffice.

We really think there is a great need for a simple platform to communicate via
videos - video emails is just an extension of it.

------
nsrivast
Why not have a real video on the front page explaining what your website is?

~~~
jsomers
Because that way you'd lose the picture of the babe...

Agreed, though: an example of your service in action is the first thing I'd
want to see (after reading the nice, simple explanation of what it does).

~~~
procyon
hmm maybe it is not apparent and I will make changes appropriately. Clicking
on the button titled "Send message Now" will actually take you to the service
page without asking user to login or signup. We thought it will be a better
option than explaining in detail what we do on the front page.

------
truebosko
Here's my navigation feedback: (some of this may be repeats)

\- The front image which looks like a video but isn't is confusing. I see you
already mentioned on replacing that

\- When I click "Send Message Now" I get taken to a screen which is really
easy, but how do I go back? Clicking the logo to go back is confusing. Just a
small "Go Back" link on the bottom right would do

Apart from that not much to the site. Love the colours and the logo, and the
idea is pretty sound too .. :)

------
owkaye
Why am I redirected to /stage/index.html with nothing on the page except a
confusing error message stating that I'm trying to install adobe flash player
on an unsupported OS?

------
timcederman
I liked the simplicity of it, and the fact it "just worked" with my webcam.

